# Ayuda para mejor salida de audio



## Tavito (Oct 18, 2011)

Buen día,  a ver si alguien me puede ayudar necesito saber como puedo darle mas efectos a la salida de una bocina amplificada  (se escucha muy seca la voz  como que le falta mas rever o algo así)  esta es usada para un grupo musical, sin otra molestia les agradezco


----------



## Dano (Oct 18, 2011)

Tavito dijo:


> Buen día,  a ver si alguien me puede ayudar necesito saber como puedo darle mas efectos a la salida de una bocina amplificada  (se escucha muy seca la voz  como que le falta mas rever o algo así)  esta es usada para un grupo musical, sin otra molestia les agradezco



Comenta sobre los equipos que tienes.


----------



## Tavito (Oct 18, 2011)

Si mira tengo una consola peavey y 2 bocinas amplificadas Elipsis  que traen 2 de 15 cada una.


----------

